# Source for an high level adapter for a OS Coustic XM-1e



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

I am wanting to add a sub to my 16 Impala Limited. I do plan on replacing the deck with a Rosen DS-GM1010-P11 once I can afford it. In the mean time. Using some old school equipment I have laying around. I have a Coustic XM-1e 2 way X over that has high level input. What I don't have is the wire harness for the high level input. Anyone know where I may be able to find one?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks but I no longer need the harness as I got the new deck. now going with a 5.1 system.

Tim


----------

